# R15 record series on two channels



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

I admit I'm still learning about how to do things on the R15 but I can't figure this out.

I want the R15 to auto record a series that's on two or more different channels. For instance, Will & Grace plays on NBC on Thursdays, plus it's syndicated on my local WB affiliate, and Lifetime.

On the Tivo, you would set up three season passes, one for each channel.

On the R15, I have it set up to auto-record all episodes on Lifetime. That works out fine. But it won't record the WB episodes.

If I click on one of the WB episodes, it'll say at the bottom "This series is set to record. Priority 6 of 6" (or something like that, I'm not in front of my TV right now). But it will not record it. I can tell it manually to record that episode only, but can't get it to set up as a series link.

If I navigate to that episode in the channel guide and press the R button, it will put the single record icon next to it. If I press the R button again, it clears it. The second time I press the R button should have given me the record series icon.

If I cancel the Lifetime series link, and try to set up a new series link on the WB channel, that will work properly. Of course, the Lifetime episodes don't get recorded automatically.

Am I doing something wrong? Or is this a bug in the R15?

Thanks!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cornflakes said:


> I admit I'm still learning about how to do things on the R15 but I can't figure this out.
> 
> I want the R15 to auto record a series that's on two or more different channels. For instance, Will & Grace plays on NBC on Thursdays, plus it's syndicated on my local WB affiliate, and Lifetime.
> 
> ...


If you're doing something wrong then so am I. I have seen the same behaviour I will mess with it once I get home.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

cornflakes said:


> I admit I'm still learning about how to do things on the R15 but I can't figure this out.
> 
> I want the R15 to auto record a series that's on two or more different channels. For instance, Will & Grace plays on NBC on Thursdays, plus it's syndicated on my local WB affiliate, and Lifetime.
> 
> ...


could it be you just need to give the guide and your to do list more time to update?


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

LockMD said:


> could it be you just need to give the guide and your to do list more time to update?


It's possible... I just had it hooked up on Tuesday, so I'll give it a few more days to see if this changes. I just wanted to make sure I'm setting up the series link properly.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Same issue here, and also being reported in various threads by others. It's on the enhancements thread list.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

cornflakes said:


> It's possible... I just had it hooked up on Tuesday, so I'll give it a few more days to see if this changes. I just wanted to make sure I'm setting up the series link properly.


sounds like you are doing the right steps


----------



## mvaneps (Nov 19, 2005)

I feel like I have a similar problem. It seems like sometimes it just won't allow you to do a series record for some not so obvious reason. I have had the same show at different times on the same channel and setting up one to do a series record doesn't appear to catch the other one. If you go to the second showing it will let you put 1 R for single record but not set it up a series record. I 'think' that in one these instances that later, on it's own, it added the 2nd showing of this program as a series record.

I am glad other people are having a similar problem because I was starting to think I was going crazy or just plain lame.


----------

